# Where Will You Be Sitting On the 15th? Post Your Shack



## short stick (Feb 4, 2009)

Duckman Racing said:


> I'll be sitting on the ground next to a tree on one of these:


 nothing like old school ! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

I have a couple box blinds, one has a floor and use carpet and the mice don't do too much damage except building nests from seat foam, cardboard and paper from inside leaves etc from the outside. But you can get the outside plastic carpet for inside and they won't touch it the mice if it is enclosed and sealed for the most part. But again carpet deadens the noise inside if you drop anything inside. I would like to have a Shadowhunter Blind. It is rodent proof and comes with your choice of windows gun or bow or both. You can get one with custom size and the deluxe has a aluminum sheet exterior with roof made of the same.

I have a piece or carpet across the counter that is in front of my window made out of a sink cut out. Buddy Heater and 20 lb tank for the cold weather and a slider window that I am in the process of rplacing with a new one seems that the old is soaked and swelled up and does not open smooth like it did...

Will be in Newaygo County and will be sleeping there on a tight budget this year just getting back to work...

And never able to post a picture so no pictures of the blind but it is 8 x 8 cinder block off the ground with a plywood floor and a homemade trussed roof shingled with wood exterior and a door and 2 windows and an old office chair that swivels and on wheels... Looking forward to this year especially the second rifle hunt over Thanksgiving if the corn is down... Won't be for opener of rifle... Have a camp stove to make coffee, and warm up a sandwich, read a good book waiting for a buck to walk by, maybe some solitaire, a radio to check the wether forecast, bino's to watch the edges, and food and drink to stay in all day plus a portable toliet just in case natural calls... Hate stepping out and spook anying in the area...


Newaygo1


----------



## I-MUST-HUNT (Nov 8, 2007)

I'll be 17ft up a tree looking over the edge of a tamarack tree grove (about 5 or 6 acre's) unless it's not super cold, which in the U.P. I mean come on...it'll be cold....but if it's not I have another 18ft up a in 3 big cedar trees in a swamp..so lots of options.


----------



## rick (Dec 3, 2000)

Here's a couple from the UP. 1st one has been done for a few years now.










This one is a work in progress. Seems like every year I have to rebuild it.


----------



## 6inchtrack (Sep 29, 2008)

Im going to be setting in new spot this year on the 15th.
Sherman Twp. in Gladwin County. 
There is a 40-acre chunk of state land in section 11 right next to the Gladwin Field Trial Area. To the south and the east is a QDM property.
A river runs through it, and somebody has posted about 25 acres of state land on the other side of the river. 
I checked with the DNR in Gladwin, the registry of deeds at the courthouse in Gladwin, and yes, this is diffidently state land.
I asked the CO about it being posted and not being able to hunt according to the hunting guide, and he told me to go ahead and hunt.

The owner of the QDM property had a picture of a real nice 8-point in the Gladwin County Record last week, super nice deer.
I cant wait.



.


----------



## SNAPPY (Feb 13, 2004)

Did the DNR say what they are gonna do about the illegal postings?


----------



## Chuckgrmi (Nov 6, 2007)

My favorite opening day seat for 15 years, Alger County in da U.P.


----------



## 6inchtrack (Sep 29, 2008)

SNAPPY said:


> Did the DNR say what they are gonna do about the illegal postings?


I gave them GPS of a couple of the signs, and also, at least two of the Gladwin Field Trial Area signs had been moved about 100 yards back from the line.
I was never given an answer as to what will be done.
But I was told by the CO to go ahead and hunt.
If the signs are still up during the season, on December 1st I'll send all the information to Lansing (attorney general, governor, NRC, Humphries, and some TV news), just to stink it up.

When I first found the signs, I thought that I had gotten turned around, but with the GPS I found the boundary points (survey pin and post's). It's diffidently state land. 
[/COLOR] 
From the picture posted in the newspaper there are some really good bucks in this area.


.


----------



## 6inchtrack (Sep 29, 2008)

This is why I would like to give this state land a try.
Nice buck, huh?


.


----------



## Scott117102 (Jan 27, 2005)

BKilla_13 said:


> Its the freakin' A-team, thats awesome.


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyz_2DEah4o :lol::lol:


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm in a collapsible, portable blind (G-20, of course) about 4mi south of Cross Village in a heavily wooded area up on a ridge overlooking the Ho Chi Minh trail of buckdom.

Oh the bliss of the thing.


----------



## 6inchtrack (Sep 29, 2008)

Perferator said:


> I'm in a collapsible, portable blind


 
Me also, always pack a doghouse blind.
Sometimes its only strips of 3D blind material, (you can keep 10 or 15 4 inch to 6 inch wide strips in your pocket and a length of rope)
a good quick blind.


.


----------



## Burnmtndog (Jan 8, 2008)

[/IMG]








[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## Kalamazooxj (Nov 18, 2007)

I like how you have a little bird feeder right outside your luxury condo. :lol:


----------



## wecker20 (Mar 10, 2004)

that's pretty nice, nice wallpaper too :lol:


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

6inchtrack said:


> This is why I would like to give this state land a try.
> Nice buck, huh?.


 That is a nice buck, hopefully you wont have too much company out there now that you have told a couple thousand people exactly where this place is at. ne_eye:


----------



## Big Brown (Sep 18, 2007)

6inchtrack said:


> Im going to be setting in new spot this year on the 15th.
> Sherman Twp. in Gladwin County.
> There is a 40-acre chunk of state land in section 11 right next to the Gladwin Field Trial Area. To the south and the east is a QDM property.
> A river runs through it, and somebody has posted about 25 acres of state land on the other side of the river.
> ...


Thanks for the directions!!:lol: See ya out there!


----------



## Islander26 (Feb 23, 2004)

wecker20 said:


> that's pretty nice, nice wallpaper too :lol:


Caught my eye too


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Chuckgrmi said:


> My favorite opening day seat for 15 years, Alger County in da U.P.



I love that:coolgleam


----------



## wecker20 (Mar 10, 2004)

Skibum said:


> I love that:coolgleam


I miss that.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Pop Up blind in the U.P. Can't post pics, illegal to leave over night on State Land.:lol:..Did some scouting this past weekend up there and didn't see very much Deer sign , Good Luck.


----------



## Jigawhat (Dec 21, 2004)

Duckman Racing said:


> That is a nice buck, hopefully you wont have too much company out there now that you have told a couple thousand people exactly where this place is at. ne_eye:


I was thinking the same thing. :lol: Have fun in that pumpkin patch on the 15th! 
I will be in an old outhouse that was converted into a deer blind up in Frankfurt on my Uncle's property. Appropriatly coined, the sh!#house blind. Overlooking a rye field and a grove of dense poplars. No pics, but will take some this year.


----------



## MI-Dan (Aug 21, 2008)

Burnmtndog said:


> [/IMG]
> [/IMG][/IMG]



Are those wife pics on the wall :lol:


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Burnmtndog said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You win!! Wood Stove, shelving, high end exterior and interior siding, adult entertainment, and a birdfeeder. Whats not to like! While in college, I lived in places that weren't nearly as nice!


----------



## pzman435 (Oct 13, 2007)

Burnmtndog said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol::lol: thats a hotel i would be asleep like a baby in there


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

No shack/blind,just pick a tree big enough to hide my outline and lean aginst it.Never liked hunting from shacks/pop-up blinds,nothing aginst those who do,just not my thing.I do have to say,i'm very impressed by the pics i've seen so far.


----------



## 6inchtrack (Sep 29, 2008)

Duckman Racing said:


> That is a nice buck, hopefully you wont have too much company out there now that you have told a couple thousand people exactly where this place is at. ne_eye:


I'm not to worried about that, crossing the river isn't that easy.
You have to cross on logs (most people wont do that) or there is one gravel bar that I found that you can wade, just have to have hip boots.
And its all cedar swamp all around the river.

.


----------



## Hespler (Oct 6, 2007)

pzman435 said:


> :lol::lol: thats a hotel i would be asleep like a baby in there


For sure i would never go home, that is sweeeeeet


----------



## 6inchtrack (Sep 29, 2008)

glockman55 said:


> Pop Up blind in the U.P. Can't post pics, illegal to leave over night on State Land.:lol:..Did some scouting this past weekend up there and didn't see very much Deer sign , Good Luck.


I'm pretty sure that you can leave it out as long as your name is on it.



.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

*Here's what you do to post a photo.

*Go to the photo in your gallery and click on it.

The photo will come up enlarged.

Look under the photo for: *Forum Image Code.*

Highlight the entire code and copy it.

Go to the thread and paste the URL from the Forum Image Code directly onto the dialog box where you type your message. Type your comment either above or below the URL.


----------



## north_of_mackinaw (Sep 2, 2003)

Chuckgrmi said:


> My favorite opening day seat for 15 years, Alger County in da U.P.


Thanks, now I don't have to post a pic of my blind. Just imagine jack pine, oaks and a few white birch around it and there ya go. Somehwere in Da U.P.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Be sitting with my daughter trying to get her first deer. She's not hard core but the last couple of openers have been great days. We have cocoa and snacks and get to spend the day together. She has had a couple chances but hasn't sealed the deal yet. Hopefully this year. After opening day I'll be on my own for the most part which means in my climber in the thickest, nastiest cover I can find.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

6inchtrack said:


> I'm pretty sure that you can leave it out as long as your name is on it.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Maybe, I thought I read that it had to be a type 3 constructed blind with your name on it, I had one stolen one year,( constructed blind) that I put up two weeks before the opener :sad:. I sat on a log in the snow that year.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Picture a treestand in a small pine tree...or in a small poplar tree or a big dead tree. All are overlooking a marsh/bedding area. I'll be in one of those three treestands on opening day.


----------



## BowtechGuy (Jan 5, 2007)

Depending if there is standing corn on the farm or not, there is two different possibilities.

Corn standing (blocks view of this finger from the road) I will be in a wooded finger dividing two cornfields with the wooded finger connecting the big woods and 15 acres of bedding.

If the corn is cut I will be in my shack overlooking the only standing corn and soybeans for 1/4 mile plus bordered on one side by 5 acres of bedding.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

I will be in here for most if not all of the day.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

dead short said:


> I will be in here for most if not all of the day.


 
And thank you for the work you do.

Look at the bright side; at least you have a safely heated "deer shack".....:lol:


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

And no mice!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

dead short said:


> And no mice!


I had to chuckle at the mice comments above and especially the reference to the odor of mouse pee in the shack. I've hunted from deer shacks for years and never did mind that odor. Of course the mess they make with carpeting and styrofoam insulation has to be dealt with. I just clean out my Outback Shack this afternoon and yes there was a nest of carpet shreds and chewed up styrofoam as well as that pungent odor of mouse urine.

Another thought came to me about how deer hunters will dowse themselves with fox urine, doe-in-heat urine, buck urine, etc. and then have problems with a bit o' mouse pee? :lol:


----------



## swoosh (Sep 29, 2006)

Sitting in my lazy boy watching football, good luck boys


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

Islander26 said:


> Sweet... Just hope that Bigfoot doesn't like the game Jenga:lol:


 
holy crap, just spit out my coffee all over the computer....that was a gooooooooood one:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## hemry1982 (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## Walleyealx (Feb 11, 2006)

Taken this summer. One of my options. 8x8, carpeted, fully insulated, stove. It often gets too hot in the winter.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

let's keep this one going.

these are the kinds of threads that keep us all in a good mood!!!


----------



## sasquatchpa (Jan 20, 2005)

Bump


I love to see the shacks!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)




----------

